# ACPI trouble on very old MainBoard



## NewUse (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi, I am new in FreeBSD, I have installed FreeBSD 7.2 on very old PC, it has ZIDA BXi98-ATX (CreateBXi-ATX) rev. 1.0 MainBoard. And I want to Shutdown it via PowerButton (on case), but, it doesn't work, there is an error about ACPI in DMESG:


```
ACPI Error (tbxfroot-0308): A valid RSDP was not found [20070320]
ACPI: Table initialisation failed: AE_NOT_FOUND
ACPI: Try disabling either ACPI or apic support.
```

Could You help me? Please! 

PS: I have tried to use an other MB (Asus TX97-E), by it didn't help.


----------



## NewUse (Apr 20, 2010)

Up...
I can't believe, nobody knows? 
Guru where are you?


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 22, 2010)

try boot with ACPI disabled? (through menu first, then change /boot/loader.conf)


----------



## NewUse (Apr 22, 2010)

> try boot with ACPI disabled?


Yes, I cam boot without ACPI, but power button doesn't works correctly .



> through menu first


And where is this menu (what menu do you mean)? I am new in FreeBSD , and I have no X installed (I don't need it....


----------



## Beastie (Apr 22, 2010)

I guess this menu.


----------



## NewUse (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, i can't acess to this menu (, I have no dsplay/keyboard (and it is very difficult to connect them  (the power button is ) ), I am using SSH to acses to the PC....


----------



## beesatmsu (Apr 24, 2010)

I do not understand. you have no keyboard and display, but you want to use the power button? strange...I always use "reboot" command to reboot. almost never use the hardware switch...


----------



## NewUse (Apr 24, 2010)

> ou have no keyboard and display, but you want to use the power button?


yes all right. I have acess only to frontpanel...



> I always use "reboot" command to reboot. almost never use the hardware switch...


Some time, I have to shutdown PC, and uncorrect shuting down is not good for hdd's...


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 25, 2010)

How old is this thing?  I know a lot of junk from the late 1990s had really poor or downright broken ACPI, so you probably won't be able to use it correctly without the manufacturer's drivers (and windows ME or something equally braindead) if it's too old.

If the soft-off button doesn't signal the OS correctly the OS can't do anything about it (unless someone writes/edits a driver to handle it).


----------



## NewUse (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes it is very old. Manufactored in 1996-1998...



> If the soft-off button doesn't signal the OS correctly the OS can't do anything about it (unless someone writes/edits a driver to handle it).


Yes you are partially right, there was a previous version of ACPI specification, and it was differerent to current.
Many forums reported of correctly work of MotherBoard Asus TX-97 ACPI with FreeBSD 4, but with FreeBSD 7 I get the same error


----------

